# Smoked wild Mushrooms



## smokingohiobutcher (Oct 9, 2014)

How would you'aall recommend smoking some wild mushrooms that I will be freezing for later use.

SOB


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 9, 2014)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> How would you'aall recommend smoking some wild mushrooms that I will be freezing for later use.
> 
> SOB


All I got to say is "Don't Get Caught!" SOB!!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 10, 2014)

Hilarious you two!!!

While these aren't wild, here is smoked bison steak and peaches inside a more "pedestrian mushroom cap" yet it was good!!! http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/168523/smoked-bison-peach-stuffed-mushroom-caps

Happy all! Cheers! - Leah


----------

